# Bremsmomentabstützung



## P0RN0STUNTMAN (4. Juli 2012)

Hallo!
Ich möchte für mein Mission9 (2007) eine BMA haben. Wo bekomm ich sowas her?
Mfg Raini


----------



## Gaub´i (9. Juli 2012)

Einfach auf www.solidbikes.de und dort bei Kontakt eine Nachricht an Solidbikes schicken.

email: [email protected]

Oder einfach anrufen unter 07441 952450


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P0RN0STUNTMAN (10. Juli 2012)

Danke! Hab mit dem Jens schon Kontakt aufgenommen. 
Mfg Raini


----------



## Bassassasin (28. November 2012)

Hat jemand eigentlich Fotos der BMA?
Ich würde mir sowas gerne aus Carbon anfertigen/lassen, da mein Hobel eh schon so schwer ist...

Mir fällt grad noch was anderes ein: Ist es normal, das ein Dämpferausbau bei meinem 2008er Modell fast nur mit einem dritten Arm möglich ist?
Ich muss dazu immer die komplette Anlenkung (diese Tuninganlenkung) ausbauen da die untere Dämpferaufnahmeschraube sonst nicht zu erreichen ist.
Wenn man es weiss ists ja fast machbar aber auch nur fast


----------



## "Sebastian" (28. November 2012)

Ruf am besten mal direkt dort an, Telefonnummer siehe oben


----------

